# تحدث للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية مجانا بدون برامج



## ipraheem makram (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*تحدث للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية مجانا بدون برامج بواسطة هذا الموقع الرائع :

http://www.earthcaller.com/

ادخل فقط أرقام للهاتف النقال او الارضي الذي تود الاتصال به و اضغط على Dial Number
​[/B]
منقول​*


----------



## amjad-ri (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تحدث للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية مجانا بدون برامج*

thaشكرن لكن لا يعمل​


----------



## جمال بطرس (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تحدث للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية مجانا بدون برامج*

لا يعمل


----------



## alhor (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تحدث للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية مجانا بدون برامج*


شكرا لايعمل 

تحياتي​


----------



## erianloka (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تحدث للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية مجانا بدون برامج*

شكرا غير مجانى


----------



## just member (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تحدث للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية مجانا بدون برامج*

*شكرا مش شغال*


----------



## eman88 (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تحدث للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية مجانا بدون برامج*

شكرا مش عارفة اشغلوا هيهيه يعني مش عم يعمل معي


----------

